# Metastock formula debugging



## Lintz (16 June 2008)

First time I've looked at Metastock and have some questions on their Indicator Builder.

* How can I debug a formula I've written?
* How can I see variables values for a particular day? (apart from end result)
* Is there a immediate window (like in VB) were you you print varibales etc...?

Thanks.


----------



## Timmy (16 June 2008)

Hi Lintz - I'm a bit rusty on Metastock, but for your first question if memory serves the program will highlight an error you have made in a formula by placing the cursor at the location of the error and providing a brief description of the mistake.  The last version of Mstock I used was 7.1, been a few updates since then.

Your next two questions ... will have to leave those to others sorry.  

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Lintz (16 June 2008)

thanks Timmy, hopefully some other metastock users can help with my other questions.


----------



## tech/a (16 June 2008)

I presume you want to put variables into your indicator.
This can be done.
Have a read through the metastock user manual.
Then if you wish to write your own formulas go the the M/S website and download their free understanding metastock language book.

http://www.equis.com/customer/resources/Formulas/Primer.aspx

Lots of info here.

http://www.equis.com/customer/resources/

Enjoy its a long road.


----------



## Lintz (16 June 2008)

thanks for the links tech, i'll check them out now.


----------

